# A question about pet mice and wild mice...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

After reading around here about wild mice impregnating your does, I have a question. If I keep pet does in my house will it draw wild mice into my house? More specifically, wild bucks? I know we have had mice in our house before, but not since we've lived here. It's an older house. Probably from the 1950-60's.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mice will come in when it gets cold, unless your house is unusually well mouse-proofed. The best bet to keep them away from your does in to choose a cage that is mouseproof. Tanks are good, with metal mesh tops that have solid metal edges. A weight like a fist sized rock or a small brick or lid latches will ensure the security of your ladies. I also recommend getting a good live trap so can catch wild ones any that get in and so your girls, if they get out, will be safe from deadly traps.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can't mouse-proof your house, set traps for them, but make sure they're very fast-acting kill traps or live traps. The best deterrent to wild mice is to keep food unavailable to them. Food attracts them more than mates, I think.

Wild mice are to us what wolves are to dog breeders. No legitimate dog breeder (or pet owner, even) would think twice to shoot a wolf that entered or infested their home, so don't feel bad about killing wild mice who are infesting your home. They don't belong there, and they can bring diseases (especially parasites) to your animals.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I live in a 200 year old farm house and from time to time I do see mice. They are usually toast by the time I see them because I also have 2 cats that do nothing but sit and drool over the mice in cages.

I did attempt to save one that I miss took for one of my Agouti's. I couldn't figure out how it got out so I tackled the cat and pried it out of his mouth. I then held it for about 10 minutes checking it out until I realized this one didn't have a white belly and all my Agouti's do, lol. :shock: 

I took the wild doe to the barn where she belonged, hee hee.


----------

